# Problems with updating SSD FM-25S2S-100GBP1



## Lubna (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello.
I have a SSD [PHOENIX] FM-25S2S-100GBP1 and yesterday upgraded the firmware to 2.1
My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-X48T-DQ6 F6 BIOS.
After update I get a message on the boot SMART command Failed.
What can be?
This is my test




















In BIOS HDD S.M.A.R.T. is disable
Most likely it is a bug in the firmware.
My best regards


----------



## Lubna (Jul 25, 2010)

*Hdderase.exe*

I made a backup and I run the HDDERASE.EXE
The performance improvement but the problem with ACHI It doesn´t solved.









Will the motherboard broken?

My best regards


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jul 25, 2010)

just ignore it? i would not worry


----------



## Kreij (Jul 25, 2010)

It's possible that the BIOS does not support all SMART commands and is seeing failure on something like "spin up" or whatever.
I would just shut off SMART for the drive.


----------



## Lubna (Jul 25, 2010)

The SMART is disabled in the BIOS.
My best regards Kreij and slyfox2151


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 25, 2010)

Lubna said:


> The SMART is disabled in the BIOS.
> My best regards Kreij and slyfox2151



You could try and activate SMART again and see if the problem was fixed in disabling it before.


----------



## Lubna (Jul 26, 2010)

I have enabled SMART again but the error remains the same.
Forum GSkill have told me that is a firmware problem of SandForce.

My best regards Laurijan


----------

